# April 7, 2012 consignment auction, Bangor, PA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

On Saturday, April 7th, there will be the annual consignment equipment auction at my local Deere dealer. Typically there are over 1000 items for sale from ratty old push mowers to 30 HP diesel tractors with attachments. Good food by the local church ladies aux. And because of the time of year, usually GREAT deals on snowblowers. More info here:
http://www.hilltopsales.com/p/Annual-Spring-Auction


----------

